
Ask HN: Custom mod MBP to reduce weight? - rajacombinator
Looks like Apple finally produced a laptop worth upgrading to. (At steep cost...) I’m disappointed the weight went back up vs the previous model. Anyone tried custom modding your mbp to reduce weight? Basically wondering if it’s possible to trim some of that aluminum off somehow...
======
bradknowles
Those cases are typically milled to accuracies within a thousandth of a
millimeter for an ideal balance of weight versus thickness.

If you try to remove any material to further reduce weight, you are likely to
seriously compromise the integrity of the case.

You could always try forging and milling your own case that is trimmed down to
the same tolerances (or better), using lighter materials. Maybe titanium?

~~~
rajacombinator
I was thinking of removing some from the exterior of the case. Surely some of
those edges could be ground down a bit at the cost of some aesthetics...
maybe? But how much weight could be shaved off ...

------
hindsightbias
Magnesium case. Call it the NeXTbook

